# If I made a retro modding shop?



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 4, 2016)

Note to mods/admins: I'm not quite sure if this is in the right section so please move it if not.

So as some of you already know, I currently run a Sega Saturn modding shop (link removed from signature because I don't want this post to seem like spam). Anyways, I've been thinking about this for a while, but relaunching said shop and opening it up to other classic consoles as well, such as ps2, ps1, etc etc. I'm just trying gauge people's interest in such a thing.

The latest set of exemptions to the anti-circumvention clause of the DMCA gives shops a lot more freedom here in the States in regards to modding and selling modification devices for commercially abandoned consoles.

Frankly, I love retro gaming and what not and this would be a lot of fun for me, but I don't want to invest a lot of money into inventory only to not even break even.

I could care less if all I do is break even as this is more of a hobby for me than anything and it helps me keep my soldering and troubleshooting skills sharp when I'm not taking classes (summer and winter break etc). That and I want to help others who enjoy this stuff as much as I do.

So please take a moment to fill out the poll, also any feedback left in this thread is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## loco365 (Jul 4, 2016)

I voted as Maybe mostly because I'd probably be interested depending on prices and whatnot. I'm almost always in a perpetual state of brokeness, but I've wanted to do mods to my consoles but just haven't had the money.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 4, 2016)

good luck if you do, imho it would be better to combine it with a current gen modding shop for cosmetic mods/repairs i.e custom LED's and paintjobs etc, while retro stuff may be cool on a technical level and when you find someone really into it they will pay the money, most general collectors scoff at even spending $2 on a replacement screen guard never mind $20-30 for a super CIC mod


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 4, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> good luck if you do, imho it would be better to combine it with a current gen modding shop for cosmetic mods/repairs i.e custom LED's and paintjobs etc, while retro stuff may be cool on a technical level and when you find someone really into it they will pay the money, most general collectors scoff at even spending $2 on a replacement screen guard never mind $20-30 for a super CIC mod


Yeah, that's true, including at least some stuff for modern consoles would certainly help


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Voted "maybe" as I'd be VERY interesting in purchasing tools and equipment, but not interested in having it done for me.


----------



## petethepug (Jul 10, 2016)

Depending on how they are produced, and how they have been edited (along with cost.) it may be a good idea. I find it a great idea but with price, and demand in mind I am somewhere mostly in the grey-ish zone for the idea. 

But there may be ways to reduce cost depending on shipping and discounts. Which I hope your company will do once in awhile, I also had thought of an alternative idea for selling them at a lower cost (but it's kind of a bad idea.) If the user had an original copy of the game they could trade it in for the modded version for a huge discount to just pay for the modification(s) (Maybe $1 - $9 USD.) Then if they want another mod they could trade in the modded game for another modded game of the same game but get 30% off for a 'trade in'

I don't know I know it's kind of a bad idea, but it seems genious depending on how many people use it.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 10, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Depending on how they are produced, and how they have been edited (along with cost.) it may be a good idea. I find it a great idea but with price, and demand in mind I am somewhere mostly in the grey-ish zone for the idea.
> 
> But there may be ways to reduce cost depending on shipping and discounts. Which I hope your company will do once in awhile, I also had thought of an alternative idea for selling them at a lower cost (but it's kind of a bad idea.) If the user had an original copy of the game they could trade it in for the modded version for a huge discount to just pay for the modification(s) (Maybe $1 - $9 USD.) Then if they want another mod they could trade in the modded game for another modded game of the same game but get 30% off for a 'trade in'
> 
> I don't know I know it's kind of a bad idea, but it seems genious depending on how many people use it.


That would likely be considered distribution which is a crime without permission from the rights holder. Unless you're just doing patches via sd cards or something which in that case, i would just distribute it freely as downloads


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2016)

I'd be up for purchasing tools and equipment as well.
if the prices are right that is.
Don't feel like paying a fuck ton for shipping but I love supporting small businesses of people I know.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd buy custom made repros!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Note to mods/admins: I'm not quite sure if this is in the right section so please move it if not.
> 
> So as some of you already know, I currently run a Sega Saturn modding shop (link removed from signature because I don't want this post to seem like spam). Anyways, I've been thinking about this for a while, but relaunching said shop and opening it up to other classic consoles as well, such as ps2, ps1, etc etc. I'm just trying gauge people's interest in such a thing.
> 
> ...


I say go for it. I don't live in the US but I think it sounds like a fun project and I'm sure there's plenty of interest in console modding still, even for retro consoles.
Start small and safe, things that don't require you to invest a lot of money in case it doesn't take off, and you can expand your business once you make some money.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 12, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I'd buy custom made repros!



I can't legally do that, as that's distribution (for commercial games). I could release  homebrew on preinstalled on cartridges and memory cards for a minimal fee if it falls under the GNU license as long as I clearly state that its free software etc and you're just paying for the hardware itself and the small amount of labor to install it lol.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 12, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I can't legally do that, as that's distribution (for commercial games). I could release  homebrew on preinstalled on cartridges and memory cards for a minimal fee if it falls under the GNU license as long as I clearly state that its free software etc and you're just paying for the hardware itself and the small amount of labor to install it lol.


ROM hacks? I'm guessing that'd still be commercial related, though.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 13, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> ROM hacks? I'm guessing that'd still be commercial related, though.


Ya that would still be illegal


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 17, 2016)

UPDATE: Thanks everyone for the feedback! I've decided, that I'm going to go through with it. In due time I will be shutting down my Sega Saturn modding shop and opening a new modding shop that caters to all sorts of consoles, new and old. Just understand that I'm located in the US so there are certain services and products I cannot offer for legal reasons and inquiring about such things will result in me blatantly ignoring you 

UPDATE 2: Just threw together a super generic site for this, its definately under construction, just wanted to get a prototype out there. If you wish, you can check it out here: http://catsandcampers.wixsite.com/mysite


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess you are still working on the site and under construction but I highly suggest you take better photos of your products and credentials.... or maybe I'm the only one seeing everything blurred out


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 26, 2016)

kabloomz said:


> I guess you are still working on the site and under construction but I highly suggest you take better photos of your products and credentials.... or maybe I'm the only one seeing everything blurred out



Ya I'm planning on it, that was just something I randomly slapped together, generic as all heck haha. Don't even have a name yet, so I called it "Electronics Repair" as a filler XD


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 11, 2016)

If you do start it again, you should consider selling FreeMcBoot memory cards for PS2! They're easy to duplicate if you already have one so you wouldn't need to keep opening the PS2 (unless you have a slim, then swapping wouldn't be a problem).


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 12, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> If you do start it again, you should consider selling FreeMcBoot memory cards for PS2! They're easy to duplicate if you already have one so you wouldn't need to keep opening the PS2 (unless you have a slim, then swapping wouldn't be a problem).



My ps2 is already modded so no need to open it, furthermore I already offer this for free (just pay shipping both ways, or if you need a card, you pay the cost of the card as well). http://gbatemp.net/threads/free-mcboot-install-service.309572/page-13


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 12, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> My ps2 is already modded so no need to open it, furthermore I already offer this for free (just pay shipping both ways, or if you need a card, you pay the cost of the card as well). http://gbatemp.net/threads/free-mcboot-install-service.309572/page-13


Oh, awesome!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 12, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> Oh, awesome!


Shoot me a PM for more info


----------



## kid sampson (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been looking into getting a Pseudo Saturn card. I've also long wished for adapters that will allow Saturn pads to be used on PS2 and Wii. Either could be chained to another to extend compatibility to the 360 (for example, using a PS2 > Xbox 360 or using a CronusMax for translating Wii input).

So yeah, I'd be interested. : )


----------

